# The Official RebelSun Ubermock #1



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Here is an early attempt at a reasonable mock. The order is based on the current odds of winning the lottery.

I will do another one after the lottery has taken place and all the draft entries are final.

Note: this is assuming Loul Deng, Martynas Andriuskevicius, Tiago Splitter, Andrew Bogut, David Harrison, Roko Ukic do not declare for the draft.

1.) Orlando Magic
Core: T-Mac, Gooden, Howard, Garrity
Needs: PG, C, SF
Pick: F/C Emeka Okafor – 6’9, 255
Why: In this scenario, the Magic get the first overall pick, and they choose the tested Okafor over the promising Howard. They choose Okafor because TMac wants to win now, and the club is desperate to make him happy.
Outcome: Okafor plays heavy minutes and should be the 2004-2005 NBA Rookie of the Year, while recording big rebounding and block totals.

2.) Chicago Bulls
Core: Curry, Chandler, Hinrich
Needs: SF, SG, PF
Pick: F/C Dwight Howard – 6’11, 245
Why: Although the Bulls are stacked in the post, they will take Howard because the potential is so great. The Bulls will likely move Curry or Chandler in the near future, which will open up minutes for this young talent.
Outcome: Should the Bulls decide to keep this pick, Howard will receive limited minutes while adjusting to the NBA game. Some are comparing Dwight w/ Amare; don’t expect Amare-like rookie numbers from Howard.

3.) Washington Wizards
Core: Arenas, Brown, Stackhouse, Hughes
Needs: C, PF
Pick: F/C Andris Biedrins – 6’11, 240
Why: Biedrins, while not very polished on the offensive end, is already a good defender, which the Wizards could use right away. His defensive skills will earn him time behind Brown and Haywood.
Outcome: Andris should see about 15-20 minutes per game coming off the bench. His defensive impact will immediately help this team improve next year.

4.) Charlotte Bobcats
Core: None
Needs: Every position 
Pick: G/F Josh Smith – 6’8, 220
Why: In their infancy, w/ no players, the Bobcats are simply looking for talent, and Smith may be the most talented player left on the board. He has world-class athleticism, and a good outside shot. 
Outcome: Smith will be the first face of the Bobcats franchise. He will record heavy minutes in his rookie campaign, averaging about 10-15ppg. Smith will struggle, but he show flashes of brilliance along w/ rookie mistakes. One thing is for sure, he will definitely be a regular on Sportscenter highlights. He will make the All-Rookie Team.

5.) Los Angeles Clippers
Core: Brand, Maggette, Richardson, Kaman
Needs: PG, C
Pick: G Shaun Livingston – 6’7 175
Why: The Clippers have been rumored to be enchanted w/ Sebastian Telfair, but this is too high, even for the Clipps, to take him. So what do they do - gamble on another HS PG, 6’7 Shaun Livingston. The Clipps need help at the point, and Livingston has the most potential of the PGs in the draft. Gordon, or even Harris, would be a more logical pick, but these are the Clippers.
Outcome: Livingston will see about 15-20 minutes per game behind Jaric next year and average about 4 apg. His shooting numbers will be low, and he will struggle w/ his confidence, but his passing ability and court awareness will show why he deserved to be picked that high.

6.) Atlanta Hawks
Core: Terry, Diaw
Needs: PG, SF, PF, C
Pick: G Ben Gordon – 6’2, 185
Why: The Hawks need help; anywhere they can get it. Gordon is ready to play and can step in and be their starting PG from Day 1. Although he teams w/ Terry to form and undersized backcourt, they will form a lethal duo, both being able to play each guard position. They should mesh well together.
Outcome: Gordon should average near 40 minutes a night for the Hawks and average somewhere in the neighborhood of 15-4-4, en route to All-Rookie 1st Team.

7.) Phoenix Suns
Core: Stoudamire, Marion, Johnson
Needs: C, PG
Pick: C Pavel Podkolzine – 7’5, 300
Why: Should the Suns keep this pick, they go for potential here, and draft Pavel. They also need help at the point, but C is a bigger need, and Pavel is a rare prospect. Phoenix will have time to bring him along slowly, giving him spot minutes, while he is busy refining his skills in practice.
Outcome: Pavel will see less than 10 minutes per game, and produce very little. The Suns will keep his PT on a short leash, as they have him focus on skill development, rather than game production.

8.) Toronto Raptors
Core: Carter, Bosh, Rose, Marshall
Needs: PG, C
Pick: G Devin Harris – 6’3, 185
Why: The Raptors have big wholes at the 1 and the 5, but Harris is the most ready to play from either pool of prospects at those positions. Harris can start immediately, and provide the team with a PG that will invigorate their offense, which they desperately need.
Outcome: Harris will see 20+ minutes a game in his rookie year, averaging about 10ppg and 4apg, helping the Raptors increase their win total.

9.) Philadelphia 76ers
Core: Iverson, Dalembert, Robinson, Thomas
Needs: PG
Pick: PG Jameer Nelson – 6’0, 190
Why: The Sixers are pretty solid at each position but PG, and w/ local boy Jameer Nelson left on the board, it just makes sense. Nelson brings a well-balanced game to the Sixers, and would help this team get back in the playoffs next year.
Outcome: With Nelson backing up Eric Snow, the Sixers make it back into the playoffs.

10.) Cleveland Cavaliers
Core: James, Boozer, Ilgauskas
Needs: SF, PG
Pick: G/F Andre Iguodala – 6’6, 205
Why: The Cavs have desired a wing stud for LeBron to run with, and who better else, than the athletic, versatile Iguodala? Andre could conceivably play 3 positions for the Cavs, and give them another fine compliment to LeBron & Co. 
Outcome: Iguodala provides quality mintues at different positions, and the LeBron-Iguodala duo becomes the most spectacular alley-oop tandem in the league.

11.) Golden State
Core: Van Exel, Richardson, Dunleavy, Pietrus, Dampier
Needs: PG, PF
Pick: PG Sebastian Telfair – 6’0, 170
Why: PG is the biggest need in the Bay Area, and among the elite PG prospects, only Telfair remains. With Van Exel eating up the bulk of the minutes, Telfair will split the reserve time with Speedy Claxton, enabling Sebastian to make a smooth transition into the league.
Outcome: Telfair will only see limited minutes in his rookie year, as he adjusts to running the NBA point.

12.) Seattle Supersonics
Core: Allen, Lewis, Radmanovic
Needs: SG, tougness in the paint.
Pick: G/F Josh Childress
Why: Seattle loses one smooth, versatile perimeter player, Brent Barry, so why not replace him w/ another. Childress will bring versatility and offensive skills to the table, which the Sonics like.
Outcome: Childress will see about 25mpg at the 2 and 3 positions, and put up modest numbers in various categories.

13.) Portland Trailblazers
Core: Randolph, Ratliff, Abdur-Rahim, Miles
Needs: SG, PG
Pick: G JR Smith – 6’5, 210
Why: The Blazers need help at the 2, and Smith is the best prospect left on the board. The HS senior has outstanding range to match awesome athleticism. Smith would be a good fit for Portland, as they desperately need some help on the perimeter. 
Outcome: Smith will come off the bench to spell Derek Anderson, and his shot will help stretch the D, opening up the Blazers’ strong post game.

14.) Utah Jazz
Core: Kirilenko, Harpring, Lopez
Needs: PF, C, PG
Pick: C Rafael Araujo – 6’11, 280
Why: The local product (BYU) Araujo is a polished, aggressive center that is ready for the next level. He is a hard worker and would be a good fit in Sloan’s system. Rafael has good offensive skills, and would be able to play right away for the Jazz.
Outcome: Araujo will get as many minutes as his temper will allow him (committing fouls). He will play around 20mpg and average 8ppg and 6rpg.

15.) Boston Celtics
Core: Pierce, Davis, LaFrentz, Banks
Needs: PF, PG, C
Pick: PF Al Jefferson – 6’9, 250
Why: Ainge’s “brain-typing” chooses this beast of a HS player. Jefferson is aggressive, dominant, and vocal – characteristics of the personality that Ainge seeks. Jefferson annihilated his HS competition, and is hungry to prove himself in the NBA. The Celtics need some toughness and authority in the post; Jefferson provides both.
Outcome: Jefferson will bruise his way into increased minutes and eventually become a dominant PF in the east.

16.) Utah Jazz (New York’s original pick via Phoenix)
Core: Kirilenko, Harpring, Lopez, (Araujo)
Pick: F Kris Humphries – 6’8, 240
Why: If the Jazz don’t trade up, Humphries would be a good pick for them. Where better for a mini Karl Malone to go that to where the real one became an icon? Humphries is a physical specimen and a gym rat. Kris’ work ethic will be appreciated and rewarded in Utah.
Outcome: Humphries will scrap for minutes off the bench and provide a sparkplug for the Jazz.

17.) New Orleans Hornets
Core: Davis, Magloire, Mashburn, Brown
Need: SG, SF
Pick: G/F Kirk Snyder – 6’6, 225
Why: The Hornets have a lack of depth at the 2 and 3, which Snyder can fill perfectly. Kirk is athletic, can handle the ball, rebound, defend, and shoot. He would be an ideal 6th man to come in and fill the wing positions behind Wesley and Mashburn.
Outcome: Snyder will split time w/ Courtey Alexander filling the holes at SG and SF.

18.) Miami Heat
Core: Odom, Wade, Butler, Jones, Grant
Needs: C, PG, SF
Pick: C Kosta Perovic - 7'2, 240
Why: The Heat have a solid starting five, and have a little room to gamble on this pick, so they go for the best big guy left, Perovic. Kosta is thin and unrefined offensively, but is 7’2, relatively athletic, can block shots, and has soft hands. Best of all, he has a good work ethic. Perovic is a great value at this point.
Outcome: Perovic will provide some decent mintues off the bench for Miami. He will score a little on putbacks and loose balls near the hoop, but nothing overwhelming. If nothing else, he will provide a little shotblocking in his first year.

19.) Atlanta Hawks (Milwaukee pick, via Detroit, via Denver)
Core: Terry, Diaw, (Gordon)
Needs: SF, PF, C
Pick: F Ryan Gomes – 6’7, 240
Why: The Hawks would be set at the G positions, w/ Gordon and Terry, and now look elsewhere. Gomes is a talented F who would be ready to contribute right away. He’s a bit of a “tweener,” but the Hawks need players, and Gomes is definitely a player.
Outcome: Gomes will see 25+minutes at the forward positions and score about 10ppg and 5rpg, while showing a very balanced game.

20.) Denver Nuggets
Core: Anthony, Miller, Nene
Needs: SG, C
Pick: SG Romain Sato – 6’5, 195
Why: The Nuggets desperately need help at the SG position, and Sato is the most polished 2 left on the board. Sato is an excellent athlete, has great range, is a good defender, and can rebound the ball. He is not great off the dribble, but that likely will not be a factor as Miller and Boykins will create openings for him. Sato also has great intangibles, which are important to the Kiki-dynasty in Denver. Romain would be an excellent complimentary wing player to Miller and Anthony.
Outcome: Sato will find about 15-20mpg behind Vashon Lenard and provide range to stretch defenders and play great defense himself. Sato will provide one of last missing pieces to the Denver playoff puzzle.

21.) Houston Rockets
Core: Yao, Francis, Mobley
Needs: SF, PG
Pick: G/F Luke Jackson – 6’7, 215
Why: Although the Rockets may be tempted to take big Ha w/ this pick, they are a playoff-caliber team right now, and are not far away from reaching the top. The Rockets need help at the 3 and Jackson is great fit for any system. A great complimentary pro wing, Jackson has great offensive skills: passing, dribbling, and shooting. He would an ideal compliment to the inside-outside offense of Houston. Jackson would help ball movement a great deal, and even score his own points occasionally. Although not a great athlete, he makes up for it with making smart plays.
Outcome: Luke will step into the Houston lineup and instantly become a factor for his team. Luke will provide an offensive boost for Houston whenever he enters the game.

22.) New Jersey Nets
Core: Kidd, Martin, Jefferson
Needs: SG, C
Pick: F Ivan Chiriaev – 7’1, 245
Why: Chiriaev has huge potential, and the Nets are willing to gamble on him. New Jersey is pretty set and have no immediate needs, so they roll the dice on the raw, 7-foot, Russian. Chiriaev is perimeter oriented, w/ good ball-handling, passing, and shooting skills for his size. Although his level of competition and personal achievement, up until now, leaves much to be desired, there is no doubting the upside to this young man.
Outcome: Chiriaev rides the bench and sees very little time his first year; Ivan takes the year to focus on improving his skills.

23.) Boston Celtics (via Dallas)
Core: Pierce, Davis, Banks, LaFrentz, (Jefferson)
Needs: C, PG
Pick: C Ha Seung-Jin – 7’3, 305
Why: Ainge likes to think big, and not many are bigger than this Korean man-child. Although raw, Ha possesses monstrous size at only 18 years old, and he may still be growing. Although raw, Ha has enormous upside, and is a good value at this point.
Outcome: Ha would see very limited time his rookie year, backing up LaFrentz, Blount, and even Perkins.

24.) Portland Trailblazers (via Memphis)
Core: Randolph, Ratliff, Miles, Abdur-Rahim, (JR Smith)
Needs: C, PG
Pick: C Robert Swift – 7’0, 245
Why: With the SG position addressed w/ JR Smith, the Blazers look towards the post. The contracts of Ratliff and Davis expire after next year and could use some young talent in the post. Swift provides the Blazers with a talented young center that has good fundamentals, but needs some time to refine them; Swift also needs to put on some weight. A year hitting the weight room, and working on his skills should produce some positive results for the Blazers after next season.
Outcome: Swift would play very little minutes behind Ratliff and Davis, while he puts on weight and refines his skills.

25.) Boston Celtics (via Detroit)
Core: Pierce, Davis, Banks, LaFrentz, (Jefferson), (Seung-Jin)
Needs: PG
Pick: PG Chris Duhon – 6’1, 190
Why: Should the Celtics decide to keep all these picks, and not move up, they need to find a polished player this low. They need a PG, and Duhon is the best available. Duhon is not dominant, but he is very steady, and would provide a nice compliment to the explosive, and sometimes erratic, Marcus Banks. Duhon is not the sexiest pick, but you know what you’re getting: smart point guard play.
Outcome: Duhon will become an Eric Snow/Charlie Ward type of NBA point. He will do nothing exciting, but will distribute the ball well, play great defense, and just play smart basketball.

26.) Los Angeles Lakers
Core: Shaq, Kobe, Malone, Payton
Needs: PF, SG
Pick: PF Ronny Turiaf – 6’10, 245
Why: With Medvedenko and Grant gone after this season, the Lakers need to reload in the post, and Turiaf is the best PF left. The flamboyant forward has great post skills, and is a good rebounder and shotblocker. However, he is very foul prone, and sometimes gets too aggressive on defense. However, he has good size and offensive skill and ultimately is a good value at #26.
Outcome: Should Malone return next year, Turiaf will likely see very little playing time behind he and Brian Cook.

27.) San Antonio Spurs
Core: Duncan, Parker, Ginobili, Nesterovic
Needs: SG, SF
Pick: G/F Sergei Monya – 6’7, 220
Why: Monya can play both wing positions and fits the Spurs defensive style of play very well. Monya is has good size, is athletic, and a good defender. He doesn’t create off the dribble, but is a decent spot-up shooter. Monya is a seasoned European veteran, and is ready to contribute in the NBA.
Outcome: Should he join the team next year, Monya will see around 15-20mpg splitting time backing up Ginobili (should he return) and Bowen.

28.) Sacramento Kings
Core: Webber, Peja, Bibby, Miller, Christie
Needs: PF, SG, C
Pick: PF Anderson Varejao – 6’10, 230
Why: The Kings need some help to back up Webber, and Varejao is a great value here. Anderson is an athletic, active 6’10 forward who would fit well with the Kings offense. He has good hands and is a solid rebounder and shotblocker. He has a very charismatic personality, which should suit the fan-friendly atmosphere in Sacramento to a tee. You’d have to imagine he’d be an immediate fan favorite.
Outcome: Should he join the Kings next season, Anderson could see some time backing up Webber. His offensive skills need refinement, but his size and athleticism will earn him some minutes.

29.) Minnesota Timberwolves (forfeit 1st round pick)

30.) Indiana Pacers
Core: O’Neal, Artest, Harrington, Foster
Needs: PG, SG
Pick: SG Ricky Paulding - 6'5, 215
Why: The Pacers need help at the 2, with Reggie on his steady decline, and only Fred Jones to back him up. Although Paulding seemed to regress some in his senior year, there is no denying his talent. Paulding is extremely athletic, and is a great scorer. He is a good rebounder and defender. The Pacers take a slight gamble on this talented SG, in hopes that Paulding will embrace the toughness of the Pacers and become dedicated to his game.
Outcome: Paulding will see some minutes at the 2 and provide a needed scoring spark off the bench in his rookie year.

Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Great mock and analysis.

I hope Perovic does drop to the Heat, but if he doesn't, I want them to take Luke Jackson, simply because he's the best guy there and'll replace Eddie Jones eventually.
They also might not take Perovic, as the organization prefers mature college players (i.e., Jackson).


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Great mock and analysis.
> 
> I hope Perovic does drop to the Heat, but if he doesn't, I want them to take Luke Jackson, simply because he's the best guy there and'll replace Eddie Jones eventually.
> They also might not take Perovic, as the organization prefers mature college players (i.e., Jackson).


Thanks, IQ. Miami was a tough one to choose. I know they like players, and not projects, and it was tough to make that call. I just wasn't sure how well Jackson would mesh w/ the Heat.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow what a fantastic job. I did enjoy it. About Iguodala to Cleveland, I wonder if they might select a PG given that MacInnis has one year left. I don't question your logic at all, but I wonder if they might take a shot at Telfair or Harris if he slips.

Can't wait until the Lotto is set to see the next edition.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If Phoenix can't find someone better than Podkolzine they will trade their pick most likely.

I would really doubt they take a project.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

No fancy response from me, just saying this is one of the best ones I've seen so far  Biedrins is also the guy I currently have penciled for the Wizards if we get the number three and the players you listed that aren't coming out in fact aren't coming out.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

C'mon brother Rebel, I can't see Ainge drafting the Big Korean Dude over Robert Swift. I guess workouts will determine where each goes, but I just can't see Ainge justifying that pick to anyone. Ha will never be able to play in an uptempo type of basketball game. He is just too big.

I love the Cleveland pick and the Al Jefferson pick. I think Jefferson will end up being as good as Howard, although I feel Howard will end up being a C.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I like this draft. Why? Because The Sports Guy's draft column would be outrageous if the Celtics took Jefferson, Ha, and Duhon. 3 first round picks and they take a high schooler with no post moves and questionable footwook, an UGLY Korean who likely isn't very good, and a four year college guy who doesn't project to be a pro. He would be LIVID!

And I can see Ainge doing it too.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice mock but I dont care for Seattle's pick. We have Allen, Lewis, Radman, and Flip already....we dont need a player like Childress, we need a physical downlow player period.


----------



## Quasi-Quasar (Jul 18, 2002)

Basically good mock. Thumbs up. But where's Splitter and Ramos, and IMO the Pacers and Spurs will look to younger guys like Wright and Ariza first. But the best thing about your mock is it's really original...we'll see in about a week though if Deng or Livingston are in and if J.R. Smith is in. 

As for BigAmare's comment about the Suns trading their pick, I keep hearing that Utah is dying to get Padkolzine, so if he drops to the Suns, he might be sent packing to Utah (a pick swap of #7 for #14 or #16 and #21and Utah taking Jahidi White would be enough to get Phoenix to do it IMO). Although I think that the Hawks, Clippers and Bobcats will look to take Padkolzine and arrange a trade with Utah first (since they all have depth issues and could use the extra picks).


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

The Bulls won't keep Howard if they take him. We'd stick with Chandler or Curry and likely deal the #2 pick to somebody like Utah or Boston for a couple of first-rounders. If we do take another high school big man believe me Paxson might be hanged in effigy.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> 
> 
> As for BigAmare's comment about the Suns trading their pick, I keep hearing that Utah is dying to get Padkolzine, so if he drops to the Suns, he might be sent packing to Utah (a pick swap of #7 for #14 or #16 and #21and Utah taking Jahidi White would be enough to get Phoenix to do it IMO). Although I think that the Hawks, Clippers and Bobcats will look to take Padkolzine and arrange a trade with Utah first (since they all have depth issues and could use the extra picks).


Phoenix wouldn't want Utah's pick.

If they would take Eisley, White and #7 the Suns would want nothing in return.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheGoods</b>!
> Basically good mock. Thumbs up. But where's Splitter and Ramos, and IMO the Pacers and Spurs will look to younger guys like Wright and Ariza first. But the best thing about your mock is it's really original...we'll see in about a week though if Deng or Livingston are in and if J.R. Smith is in.
> 
> As for BigAmare's comment about the Suns trading their pick, I keep hearing that Utah is dying to get Padkolzine, so if he drops to the Suns, he might be sent packing to Utah (a pick swap of #7 for #14 or #16 and #21and Utah taking Jahidi White would be enough to get Phoenix to do it IMO). Although I think that the Hawks, Clippers and Bobcats will look to take Padkolzine and arrange a trade with Utah first (since they all have depth issues and could use the extra picks).


If I'm the Raps, I take all 3 of those if Pavel is there for Utah at #8.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

After taking a high schooler last year, I just don't see Portland taking 2 more......


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

As a Raps fan, I rather keep the pick.

I like Devin Harris.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Nice analysis and good picks for the most part...

But I don't understand my two favorite teams picks (LAC and Philly)....Livingston? I'd rather get Gordon...Gordon can easily be a PG in the NBA...Also, another short PG in Philly in Nelson?? I LOVE Nelson, but I'd much rather have Igoudala in Philly..


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

Biedrins ? who ?

how does someone putting up 3.3/1.4 in a euro league warrant a #3 pick ?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 26.) Los Angeles Lakers
> Core: Shaq, Kobe, Malone, Payton
> Needs: PF, SG
> ...


Why do you think that Slava will be gone next year? Also, center and point guard are our two biggest needs.

Duhon and Chris Garnett would be a nice draft for the Lakers.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 28.) Sacramento Kings
> Core: Webber, Peja, Bibby, Miller, Christie
> Needs: PF, SG, C
> ...


The Kings really need to add some athleticism to their roster next year so this seems like a very good pick.

Nice job on the the mock:yes:


----------



## NewAnomaly (Apr 13, 2004)

SWEET!!!!

Yeah I like the Portland picks, espcially JR Smith, I've always been a Clyde Drexler fan obviously, and it seems likes its been a while since we've had an athletic, goot shooting 2 guard. I hope the Blazers pick him, and he gets solid minuets. 

As for Robert Swift, I don't know, big unathletic white guy who commited to SC.

SC
SC

F-SC

nah, we would take a college guy.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NewAnomaly</b>!
> SWEET!!!!
> 
> Yeah I like the Portland picks, espcially JR Smith, I've always been a Clyde Drexler fan obviously, and it seems likes its been a while since we've had an athletic, goot shooting 2 guard. I hope the Blazers pick him, and he gets solid minuets.
> ...


Robert Swift is far from being un-athletic. He is a very good athlete for a C.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Big American white guy? I don't touch him with a ten foot poll.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback guys. :worship: 

Now, I'll try to reply to your guys' questions and comments.

First, regarding Ainge taking Ha over Swift. It was a close call, but Ainge likes to think big and sees the maximum potential in players. Although its unlikely he realizes it, Ha has an absolutlely ginormous ceiling. He's got his work to do though.

Next, regarding the Sonics pick, I picked Childress because he would instantly fit into that system. I thought about them taking Jefferson or a C, but realized they still have the 3-headed monster at C for at least another year and Booth for 3 more years. Also, remember Collison will be available next year, and provide some inside presence.

The Clippers' pick was a difficult one to make, because who really knows what the Clippers want. W/ Livingston left on my mock, and their need of a PG, it kind of made sense. The Clippers would be bold enough to take a chance on Shaun, but I don't know if they would be bold enough to take Telfair that high. The Clippers don't seem to make a helluva lot of sense, so I tried to think like them. 

As far as Philly, I considered Iguodala, but then looked at their roster, and they are stacked at the 2 and 3 positions. They have signed through next season: AI, Big Dog, McKie, Buckner, Salmons, Green, and Korver. Snow is their only realy PG, although AI and Salmons can handle the point. W/ Jameer so ready to play, the fact that he's a local player, and the fact the Sixers need a true PG, I think Jameer would seem like the obvious choice. However, w/ AI on the trading block, again, their needs could change very quickly.

W/ the Lakers, the contracts of Slava and Horace expire this summer, and w/ the age of Karl Malone, they could use some young talent. Turiaf has big potential, and would be a great value here. I couldn't imagine Kupchak taking Duhon or Garnett before Turiaf.

I agree w/ BigAmare that the Suns may be inclined to trade the pick, however, I think if Pavel was still available, he would be worth it.

Again, this is very early, but when the lottery comes out, we'll have a much better sense of where a player is likely to go.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nimreitz</b>!
> Big American white guy? I don't touch him with a ten foot poll.


You could say that probably about soft as cake Brian Butch. Not Robert Swift. Swift dunks everything once he gets around the basket. He is very aggressive. the Big White Stiff stereotype doesn't apply to this guy.


----------



## PoorPoorSonics (Mar 20, 2004)

Ya, Swift looks impressive. Dont have to worry about him getting in trouble with the law is a plus too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> Ya, Swift looks impressive. Dont have to worry about him getting in trouble with the law is a plus too.


Isn't his dad a cop or something?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> As far as Philly, I considered Iguodala, but then looked at their roster, and they are stacked at the 2 and 3 positions. They have signed through next season: AI, Big Dog, McKie, Buckner, Salmons, Green, and Korver. Snow is their only realy PG, although AI and Salmons can handle the point. W/ Jameer so ready to play, the fact that he's a local player, and the fact the Sixers need a true PG, I think Jameer would seem like the obvious choice. However, w/ AI on the trading block, again, their needs could change very quickly.


Lets see...Big Dog sucks....McKie is a good man off the bench...Buckner usually isn't very good, but every once in a while can do something and is a decent defender....Salmons hasn't improved much since being drafted by Philly, but he is decent...Green is an ideal 6th man, great scorer, decent defender...Korver is a 12th man and a great shooter...Iverson is the starter at the 2....I'd rather have Igoudala starting at the 3 over anyone I just named....I'd rather have Snow over Nelson...Igoudala can also occasionally bring the ball up the court......Also, Salmons CANNOT handle the point in the NBA...He can bring it up sometimes, but has NO court vision and sometimes loses it when bringing it up and being pressured by a smaller guy...If we want a true PG, we can wait a year for Paul, Felton or get a young guy through FA...We CANNOT miss out on Igoudala, which is EXACTLY what we need.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> Ya, Swift looks impressive. Dont have to worry about him getting in trouble with the law is a plus too.


Too bad he's not the brightest guy...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Robert Swift facial expression 

...was just told he might play for the Clippers


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Big aggressive athletic skinny white guy=ummm getting swatted a lot??? Could I be the new Titus_Fawk? 

Seriously though, I'm still on the fence about Robert Swift....The guy has stopped being so soft like a year ago and dunks everything...Too bad he can't do that in the NBA against STRONGER guys...He can run the floor well, but needs to bulk up, which will slow him down..Can block shots pretty well for a white guy... It'd be much better to go to SC for a year or 2, but his grades suck...I think if he wants to be successful in the NBA, he'll need to develop a jumper....He won't always be able to post up people and dunk......


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets see...Big Dog sucks....McKie is a good man off the bench...Buckner usually isn't very good, but every once in a while can do something and is a decent defender....Salmons hasn't improved much since being drafted by Philly, but he is decent...Green is an ideal 6th man, great scorer, decent defender...Korver is a 12th man and a great shooter...Iverson is the starter at the 2....I'd rather have Igoudala starting at the 3 over anyone I just named....I'd rather have Snow over Nelson...Igoudala can also occasionally bring the ball up the court......Also, Salmons CANNOT handle the point in the NBA...He can bring it up sometimes, but has NO court vision and sometimes loses it when bringing it up and being pressured by a smaller guy...If we want a true PG, we can wait a year for Paul, Felton or get a young guy through FA...We CANNOT miss out on Igoudala, which is EXACTLY what we need.


Regardless of the talent of those guys, they are all under contract next season, many of them for multiple years. The Sixers would really have to like Iguodala to have that big of a logjam.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> 
> 
> Big aggressive athletic skinny white guy=ummm getting swatted a lot??? Could I be the new Titus_Fawk?
> ...


I disagree. I think he should go pro. The best way for him to break the big white stiff stigma is to get with great strength and conditioning coaches. They can help him gain weight and strength w/o losing his quickness and aggressiveness.

In college he would probably just put on weight (but mostly bad weight) which might rob him of his quickness and athleticism. He is making the right decision IMO.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I disagree. I think he should go pro. The best way for him to break the big white stiff stigma is to get with great strength and conditioning coaches. They can help him gain weight and strength w/o losing his quickness and aggressiveness.
> ...


Yeah...The guy has a ton of potential...I saw the guy play last year and the year before...He was uncoordinated and hardly dunked...Now he's a very good player and has gotten very aggressive...But I don't know about how hard he'll work in the weightroom, even with good strength and conditioning coaches....He even said himself before that he wanted to improve JUST to make the NBA and get money...So I'm not sure how he'll be ONCE he makes the NBA...


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> Regardless of the talent of those guys, they are all under contract next season, many of them for multiple years. The Sixers would really have to like Iguodala to have that big of a logjam.


The thing is, when it comes to the draft for a team like the Sixers which will most likely be in a transition year, you shouldn't think in terms of "logjam" you always go and get the guy who'd have the best impact on the team. With the Sixers most likely not having their first rounder next year, they need to make this pick this year count.

Jameer Nelson was a great story for college basketball, but I don't see him being worth a top ten pick, and I don't see him getting that much better. Also, people playing pro ball in their pseudo-hometown doesn't always work for the best, and knowing Philly sports fans like I do, I'd rather avert an eventual ugly situation.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>drewson</b>!
> Biedrins ? who ?
> 
> how does someone putting up 3.3/1.4 in a euro league warrant a #3 pick ?


Actually he putted up 3.3/1.4 when he was 16  now he is 18
just look at stats of junior european championship and you'll realize why he could be no.3.


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

Dude, at least have the correct teams making the picks. #21 belongs to the Jazz not the Rockets.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jockrider</b>!
> Dude, at least have the correct teams making the picks. #21 belongs to the Jazz not the Rockets.


I know Houston owes Utah a future 1st rounder, but didn't want to call it Utah's pick unless I knew for sure.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> The thing is, when it comes to the draft for a team like the Sixers which will most likely be in a transition year, you shouldn't think in terms of "logjam" you always go and get the guy who'd have the best impact on the team. With the Sixers most likely not having their first rounder next year, they need to make this pick this year count.
> ...


Good points, PP. I think they only pick Iguodala if they believe/know that AI will be gone. As you mentioned, they need an impact player, and although his upside may be limited, Jameer is ready to contribute to a successful NBA team right now.

Perhaps I exaggerated the "hometown" factor, but I'm sure it wouldn't hurt in sparking additional local interest in the team.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>drewson</b>!
> Biedrins ? who ?
> 
> how does someone putting up 3.3/1.4 in a euro league warrant a #3 pick ?


Biedrins will be the looked back on as the best player to come out of this draft, I think. He is the one in this draft who has the best chance of becoming a TD/KG type superstar, IMHO. They say he is a 7 foot Kirilenko who likes to play in the post and has one of the most aggressive work ethics ever. 

Here are a few tidbits about him:

In 5 games at the under-18 Euro championship:

- 21 points, 16 rebounds, 2 assists, 4 blocks, 7 steals
- 15 points, 13 rebounds, 1 assist, 5 blocks, 5 steals
- 26 points, 20 rebounds, 1 assist, 3 blocks, 1 steal
- 28 points, 11 rebounds, 5 assists, 8 blocks, 3 steals
- 19 points, 12 rebounds, 3 assists, 2 blocks, 3 steals

Many NBA scouts are saying that he is a definite 3-5 pick.

He's a lefty, which will work to his advantage offensively in the NBA.

He went from a raw talent with no post moves/range two years ago to having a few very reliable post moves as well as a semi-reliable mid-range shot.

He's now listed at 7-0 238, only 18 and Draftcity's profile says: "Biedrins is more of a back-to-basket player. He works strong in the paint and scores mostly from the low-post. A strong rebounder, too. But the brightest aspect of his game is his natural shot blocking ability." Hoopshype profile also says "very good athlete".

draftcity adds: "While his defense was already great last year, his improvement on the offensive end this season shows his great work ethic. He was working on his offensive skills every day in the off season. *That's why his scoring average increased from 3.3 last year to 19.5 this year.*"

In this year's under-18 Euro championships: "Biedrins did his best Kirilenko impression with some ridiculous numbers like 8 blocks, 7 steals and 20 rebounds for example."

draftcity concludes: "...definitely has the chance to be a star in the NBA, especially since the NBA lacks talented 7-footers who want to work below the basket."


----------



## Jockrider (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 
> 
> I know Houston owes Utah a future 1st rounder, but didn't want to call it Utah's pick unless I knew for sure.


There is a another thread on that issue, but yes the Jazz do own it, the only protection was top 10. I have actually heard it with my own ears from the Jazz GM, so unless he is a idiot(not), well you get the picture.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PoorPoorSonics</b>!
> Nice mock but I dont care for Seattle's pick. We have Allen, Lewis, Radman, and Flip already....we dont need a player like Childress, we need a physical downlow player period.


agree, if the soups take childress over araujo or perovic i'll jump off the space needle. good mock though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> You could say that probably about soft as cake Brian Butch. Not Robert Swift. Swift dunks everything once he gets around the basket. He is very aggressive. the Big White Stiff stereotype doesn't apply to this guy.


actually butch dominated swift last summer at the camps. why is he soft if he needs to put on weight, explain that logic to me.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> actually butch dominated swift last summer at the camps. why is he soft if he needs to put on weight, explain that logic to me.


Butch is soft because of the numerous comments he made regarding swagger (be it at the McDonald's game or his UNC visit). This kid is soft and will be exposed when it is time for him to come to the NBA. 

Putting on weight or not. He will still end up being soft because his mindset is soft.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Butch is soft because of the numerous comments he made regarding swagger (be it at the McDonald's game or his UNC visit). This kid is soft and will be exposed when it is time for him to come to the NBA.
> ...


i didnt hear about the swagger comments at the mcdonalds game. you dont want to use that s word in this day and age.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i didnt hear about the swagger comments at the mcdonalds game. you dont want to use that s word in this day and age.


Okay here is what he said.

At the McDonald's game, he said that he wasn't thinking about going pro because unlike the rest of the guys there he actually had to work hard to get where he is on the basketball court. Implying that he works harder than these guys is pretty sad considering he doesn't see the other guys working on their games just like they never see him work on his. To imply that he works harder because of where he is from is ridiculous. Saying he wasn't as blessed athletically. 

Then on his UNC visit, he said that he couldn't see himself fitting in at UNC because the players seemed to have too much swagger. Now I am not going to speak on the racial implications that Butch intimated (go to the UNC board and just ask what they think about Butch, it's not sour grapes either), but this guy has some serious insecurities that he needs to get over. I know that he played for Wisconsin (and I have no problem with the Badgers) but had he not said those comments at all, I wouldn't feel the way I do about him. It will bear out once he has to come to a man's league. I don't see him being successful.

He also redshirted this year because he didn't want to play Center, but now that Steisma is going to be a freshman, he can play PF. He is a soft.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Then on his UNC visit, he said that he couldn't see himself fitting in at UNC because the players seemed to have too much swagger.


What does he think he's going to see in the NBA?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> What does he think he's going to see in the NBA?


Which is my point. Can you see a guy like him being successful if he really believes these things? I don't.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Which is my point. Can you see a guy like him being successful if he really believes these things? I don't.


Butch better develop some of that swagger, or its back to the dairy farm.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

you aren't going to convince me with stats from under 18 european games


----------



## dounble (Mar 4, 2003)

again (i feel like biedrins agent), biedrins averaged 18.6 ppg and 8.2 rpg in this years fiba euroleague.


----------



## drewson (May 19, 2003)

is this guy rated above or below darko ?

1 mpg missed dunk darko


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>drewson</b>!
> is this guy rated above or below darko ?
> 
> 1 mpg missed dunk darko


I think Biedrins is a better defender right now, than Darko is/was at that age, and that alone should earn him more minutes than Darko saw.

I would definitely say Darko would be the better prospect between the two, though.


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> 
> 
> Phoenix wouldn't want Utah's pick.
> ...


wow, that could be the greatest thing ever, but i'd bet the suns would take back a future #1 just for future trading purposes.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Which is my point. Can you see a guy like him being successful if he really believes these things? I don't.



i dont put a lot of stock in something that an 18 year old says. maybe he's a countryboy that figured he didnt fit in with north carolina and their players. as for him redshirting i think that was a decision that was reached by him and his parents along with the coaching staff there. as for the carolina message board they always trash players that get away. hey i'll be the first to jump on the guy if he's a stiff but to form these opinions at this point about a kid that hasnt played a college game is pretty rediculous.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i dont put a lot of stock in something that an 18 year old says. maybe he's a countryboy that figured he didnt fit in with north carolina and their players. as for him redshirting i think that was a decision that was reached by him and his parents along with the coaching staff there. as for the carolina message board they always trash players that get away. hey i'll be the first to jump on the guy if he's a stiff but to form these opinions at this point about a kid that hasnt played a college game is pretty rediculous.


It's not ridiculous at all. Wisconsin could have really used him this year especially w/o Alando Tucker. The kid doesn't have it in him to be great and I am sticking to my guns in regards to him.


----------



## Sánchez AF (Aug 10, 2003)

i think the Raptors pick Telfair over Harris

*~Fr¥~*


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Ainge would be assasinated if this draft really happened. Mark Blount and possibly Chris Mihm will be gone next year. Raef Lafrentz has health problems and is injury prone and is soft. The Boston Celtics need a ready center and now Harrison declared, him or Araujo will be selected at 15 or 23. Also, Ainge is high on Kirk Snyder and has scouted him before his tourney heroics. Jefferson would be a good selection, but we would also have to draft a ready C/PF, not a project like Ha. Also, if Duhon would be selected, our roster would be hell. Their wouldn't be enough minutes for rookies. Sasha Vujacic or another foreign PG would be selected at 25. Why do you have Lafrentz as the Celtics core player and not Welsch or Perkins? They have a far better chance.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> He also redshirted this year because he didn't want to play Center, but now that Steisma is going to be a freshman, he can play PF. He is a soft.


First of all I will never deny that Butch is soft. He is! He SHOULDN'T play in the NBA!! But I have no idea why you brought up his name; we were talking about how Swift thinks he can go pro when he was dominated at camps by someone who redshirted this year. I agree he's soft, but you don't really know what you're talking about. You imply that Wisconsin is a lesser program despite the fact that we are preseason top ten if Devin Harris returns. You think Stiemsma is going to play at all? He's softer than Butch, weighs less, and doesn't have Butch's stroke. The lineup will look something like Tucker, Wilkenson, Butch, Harris/Hanson, Wade. Steimsma probably won't play at all and I wouldn't be surprised if he redshirted too.

Basically lets get back to trashing Swift (a white guy who thinks he can go from HS to the pros) and stop trashing Butch (a white guy who is trying to improve his game for the SLIGHT possibility of a pro career)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You said that Swift wasn't very good and I rebutted that I don't think Butch is very good and Swift will end up better than him. I gave my reasons and I stick by them.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Celts11</b>!
> Ainge would be assasinated if this draft really happened. Mark Blount and possibly Chris Mihm will be gone next year. Raef Lafrentz has health problems and is injury prone and is soft. The Boston Celtics need a ready center and now Harrison declared, him or Araujo will be selected at 15 or 23. Also, Ainge is high on Kirk Snyder and has scouted him before his tourney heroics. Jefferson would be a good selection, but we would also have to draft a ready C/PF, not a project like Ha. Also, if Duhon would be selected, our roster would be hell. Their wouldn't be enough minutes for rookies. Sasha Vujacic or another foreign PG would be selected at 25. Why do you have Lafrentz as the Celtics core player and not Welsch or Perkins? They have a far better chance.


A few things about those statements, C11.

When I did the mock, I noted that at the time that I did not include Harrison. Now that he and Deng have/will declare(d), along w/ my improved impression of Ramos, there is a lot to change w/ this mock.

W/ Welsch already on the team, I don't think I could see Ainge taking another Welsch-type in Sasha.

LaFrentz is a good C when healthy, and has many years left on his contract. I'm sure Ainge didn't acquire him for nothing. He is 6'11 and talented, don't forget. Raef can still play.

Also, I wouldn't go so far to include Perkins as part of the "core" of the team. He barely saw any playing time, and don't know how much he has improved, if at all, this year.


----------



## StraylightRunner (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe you should compile a new one? don't want to pressure you (not that you should feel pressure from a poster on a message board anyhow), you could probably do it bit by bit. just cause deng and harrison will affect the draft a lot. and an "improved impression" of a huge center could too. deng definitely changes the outlook on the draft.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RebelSun</b>!
> 22.) New Jersey Nets
> Core: Kidd, Martin, Jefferson
> Needs: SG, C
> ...



That would be sweet to have him fall to us at 22. If he can develop a game similar to KVH's, with RJ's progression, RJ could slide to SG and it would be a very big lineup. His attitude also matches well with Martin and RJ.

-Petey


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tnnsfly15</b>!
> maybe you should compile a new one? don't want to pressure you (not that you should feel pressure from a poster on a message board anyhow), you could probably do it bit by bit. just cause deng and harrison will affect the draft a lot. and an "improved impression" of a huge center could too. deng definitely changes the outlook on the draft.


I'll probably make a new one this weekend w/ Deng, Harrison, and Ramos included.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

[Edited - made a new thread]


----------

